# walk-in coolers



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, because it's in a wet environment. End of story.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

mc cable is allowed in wet location as long as wires inside are rated for wet location. (THHN/THWN)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> *Ive done quite a few restaurants in the past .one i did , i used mc cable for all the connections inside the coolers and freezers. the inspector failed me for that. does anyone know why?*


Because the inspector doesn't own a code book apparently.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Your probly right. I was in-experienced at the time and didnt bother checking for my self


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What type of walkin cooler is it? I've been in some that you can drive forklifts in and they must be atleast 40' x 40'. Was the Mc subject to physical damage?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

He could be failing you on something other than than the NEC. Many of these walk-in boxes are inspected to certain health codes, which will have washdown requirements. This will generally require something like Sealtite,perhaps even with standoffs.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

No, it was about 10' x 12' , and no it wasnt subject to physical damage. Health code reasons could be the answer. Ive done more since then and used raintight everything , from conduit to flex, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have always used EMT and never had any problems.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you bother asking the inspector for a code reference?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> *Ive done quite a few restaurants in the past .one i did , i used mc cable for all the connections inside the coolers and freezers. the inspector failed me for that. does anyone know why?*


 
I think he turned it down because he did not like it. I prefer RT-emt on all coolers and freezers, it just looks better. Yes mc can be run in wet locations as long as the cable is verticle (i believe) and facing so that the water runs over the ribs and not into the ribs..:blink:


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have only wired one, i used seal tite but had to change it to emt to avoid damage. All of my sealtite was on the roof of the freezer.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

GEORGE D said:


> mc cable is allowed in wet location as long as wires inside are rated for wet location. (THHN/THWN)


330.10 in the '08 NEC seems to have requirements other than just insulation type for use in wet locations. I'm not sure if regular off the shelf MC would meet the requirements.
But in addition, did you use wet location connectors for the MC?
If not, how would you keep water from entering fixture boxes, etc., through the connectors during wash down? 
Some kitchens use a small fire hose for their wash down. 
Did you suspend the MC off the surface to prevent crud from accumulating under it? 
This could be a possible health & sanitary code issue. 
Also, the regular MC's spiraled sheath surface is rough and could allow crud to accumulate. This could be another possible health & sanitary code issue.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

KayJay said:


> 330.10 in the '08 NEC seems to have requirements other than just insulation type for use in wet locations. I'm not sure if regular off the shelf MC would meet the requirements.
> But in addition, did you use wet location connectors for the MC?
> If not, how would you keep water from entering fixture boxes, etc., through the connectors during wash down?
> Some kitchens use a small fire hose for their wash down.
> ...


 the mc in nature is not water tight , therefore watertight connectors would be useless in my opinion. also, the receptacles in freezers for drain heaters arent required to have bubble covers , which means to me that its not considered a wet location. as far as the crud situation, ive used emt (sealtight of course) with single hole straps and never had a problem. one more thing to consider is that these coolers/freezers are just cold storage units, not cold cutting stations(which ive also wired before) that commonly get washed down. all i really do know is that its better to just go with what will surely pass and run sealtight evrything with stand-off straps.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> ... Yes mc can be run in wet locations as long as the cable is verticle (i believe) and facing so that the water runs over the ribs and not into the ribs..:blink:


Can we add that one to the list of urban legends?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

GEORGE D said:


> the mc in nature is not water tight , therefore watertight connectors would be useless in my opinion. also, the receptacles in freezers for drain heaters arent required to have bubble covers , which means to me that its not considered a wet location. as far as the crud situation, ive used emt (sealtight of course) with single hole straps and never had a problem. one more thing to consider is that these coolers/freezers are just cold storage units, not cold cutting stations(which ive also wired before) that commonly get washed down. all i really do know is that its better to just go with what will surely pass and run sealtight evrything with stand-off straps.


I think it basically comes down to what your inspector allows and whether he can collaborate with the local health dept. inspector regarding implementing national sanitary code standards.
Around here, all switch covers, lighting boxes, fixtures, raceways and connectors are required to be wet location type. The receptacle covers used for cord and plug connected drain line heat tapes need in-use bubble covers, since the sanitary codes normally require routine wash down and sanitizing for all storage coolers used for food stuffs or even beer kegs. 
Whether this wash down actually takes place as required is a whole other story, based on some of the ones I’ve seen.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The walk-in cooler probably required a watertight wiring method per the manufacturer. See the following link (Freeaire) with an explanation for the reasoning behind this.

http://www.freeaire.com/wiring.html

Note that they do not consider the inside of the walk-in cooler a wet location.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Well we hook up many walk ins and they are always speced to be EMT/ Sealtite. I have never seen one done with MC. Anything is subject to damage in a walk in, we have had EMT ripped off the ceilings, I guess it looked like a chin up bar to some.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> The walk-in cooler probably required a watertight wiring method per the manufacturer. See the following link (Freeaire) with an explanation for the reasoning behind this.
> 
> http://www.freeaire.com/wiring.html
> 
> Note that they do not consider the inside of the walk-in cooler a wet location.


 Thanks man. That sums up just about everything.


----------

